# Nissan maxima with p1320, p1130 fault codes?



## annihilator13000 (Jun 8, 2008)

:newbie:Hi guys as you can tell i'm new to the forum. Well i love my 2000 nissan maxima and needed to get it smogged. Well in doing so they told me these codes come up p1320 and p1130. Now they want to charge me 1000 for the repair on it. Any information on this would be helpful. I have limited knowledge on cars but have some friends that could help if provided with more information. http://www.nissanforums.com/a33-2000-2003-chassis/106643-2000-nissan-maxima-se-v6-p1320.html this link on your forums provided some info on one code but more info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

